# I got my "TIGER" decals!



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

My son ordered some gorgeous colored "tiger face" decals for me for Christmas.

Underneath the colorful orange, red..& black "tiger face" are white letters that say, "GTO"!

They are not too big, or garrish looking, ..maybe about 5'' X 5'', with a wide open jaw, & visible teeth that seems to growl, & scream!

Thought the colors would go great with the exterior phantom black metallic paint, & red interior leather.

I almost feel guilty, ..54 years old & acting like a juvenile?? 

I plan on putting them on my rear passenger side windows.

Does anybody have any decals on their GTO's? I do not want to junk up the GTO's natural conservative look, ..but I thought this might add a bit of color to it!


----------



## nineball481 (Jan 3, 2006)

I will be puttin an IBEW (Union electrician) sticker on mine as I do with every vehicle I own. I am going to take the dealer sticker off, so it is going to be an even trade. Do you have a pic of the emblem your speaking of or maybe a link to see it?


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

I have a gray GTO symbol on the windshield and a ls1gto sticker on the right rear passenger window and a gtoforum on the left rear window. 
All gray like the car. Look good after I got the tint done.


----------



## RiceKilla (Jan 3, 2006)

check my avatar. pics dont do it justice


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

tiger gto said:


> My son ordered some gorgeous colored "tiger face" decals for me for Christmas.
> 
> Underneath the colorful orange, red..& black "tiger face" are white letters that say, "GTO"!
> 
> ...


Where did he get them - Would love to see


----------



## ALTEREGO (Aug 20, 2005)

post pics when u get them put on


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

nineball481 said:


> I will be puttin an IBEW (Union electrician) sticker on mine as I do with every vehicle I own. I am going to take the dealer sticker off, so it is going to be an even trade. Do you have a pic of the emblem your speaking of or maybe a link to see it?




I believe they are from "sign specialist" in Waynesboro, Tenn., ...or something like that! They have a list of animals, or whatever you like that catches your fancy, & printing style letters etc.

www.signspecialist.com


----------



## tiger gto (Dec 4, 2005)

Loubo said:


> Where did he get them - Would love to see



www.signspecialist.com

They have ALL kinds of auto graphics, decals, printing styles etc!


----------



## Wolfdogs (Dec 15, 2005)

i have decals, also have a 2.5" high red "Holden" across the top of my back window....


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Stuck a pretty small Holden logo in the leftover space to the right of the license plate. 

It's made out of the same reflective stuff the license plate itself is made out of -- so it doesn't stick out like a goofy "Honda Powered" or other super rice sticker.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

All my stickers are under the hood.

Wolfdogs, that is a badass HSV sticker. Gotta have one. Where'd you get it?


----------



## Wolfdogs (Dec 15, 2005)

Groucho said:


> All my stickers are under the hood.
> 
> Wolfdogs, that is a badass HSV sticker. Gotta have one. Where'd you get it?


had a decal maker cut it for me. he's now made quite a few for goat folks, and the cost went down since toolings done. ill get you the name and email addy when i get home, thats where the buss. card is...im at work now.


----------

